# Da biggest tank in da world



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

well, at least in North America. 
Just saw this on HGTV while flipping channels. He wants to build a bigger tank now.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/wisconsin-man-dives-in-his-own-20-000-living-room-reef-tank


----------

